# Startin seeds



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Weather round here been so crazy the past few years I ain't never sure when ta get seeds started. So taday be it.

Startin heirloom tomaters, jalepeno's, bell peppers an in a bit some gords.

Gonna add a couple extra beds in this year to. Now it be a waitin game ta see when good weather comes. Last year it was nearly a month early.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

IMO it's pretty dang early for toms and peps.

We'd need aboot an 180 turn around in the weather to get anything like we had last spring.

Last year I started a bunch of toms on 3/10 and they where to big already on 4/15.

I'll start my toms the 2nd week of April and plant them out in mid may. If it's a lot warmer earlier I can always plant them out smaller.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

i will be planting my romas in about two weeks started the seeds in mid jan. already planted peas and snow peas. lemon tree and orange trees have blooms on them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I got my first planter of carrots seeded 3 weeks ago and they have germinated already.

Our weather has been nuts for the past few weeks. It has been cold and rainy one week and the past 2 it has been in the high 80s!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ifin we have a early spring like last year, these be just bout right. Ifin it comes a bit later, no problem, I'll just put em in some bigger peat pots till plantin time. Last year I bought plants cause a the early spring.

I like heirlooms so I like startin my own cause nobody round these parts sells heirloom plants. We'll see ifin we have another drought this year. Hope not.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Only things I have started so far is the ghost chilies, Bohut Jolokia (or something like that). I had read that germination is sporadic and can take up to 2 months so started them early. I put a whole pack in my floating greenhouse thing and lo and behold, within a week ALL had sprouted! I believe there were supposed to be 10 seeds in the pack but I have 19 starts in pots now. Only a few did not sprout and I don’t care because all I need is 4 plants. I do have homes for them around here though, sorry.

I direct seed pretty much everything. Did experiments when I first moved down comparing transplants to direct sown for tomatoes, peppers, squash and a few others. I did get tomatoes a week or more earlier with transplants but the direct sown plants were much healthier, thicker and produced more tomatoes in the long run. Same with green peppers, much better plants direct sown.

I work the soil for tomatoes at the same time I do the first planting of early spring crops. I will put 4 or 5 seeds in each space, cover and wait it out. When the soil is right and warm enough the seeds sprout, like volunteer plants in the compost pile.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm going to be starting my tomatoes and peppers today. I just keep potting them up a pot size as they grow, so that they're nice big plants in gallon containers by the time I plant them out into the garden. Works for me.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

So what are weather conditions where you are? Im in the southeast so I really should get started. Got some habenaros and some scorpion peppers to start. What else should I be starting inside? Gonna grab some maters from the co-op when it gets closer to plant time.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Cols and rainy here with frost every morning. Chance of snow this Wed! Way too cold for this time of year here, where is global warming when you need it?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Woody said:


> Cols and rainy here with frost every morning. Chance of snow this Wed! Way too cold for this time of year here, where is global warming when you need it?


All winter we've basically had all four seasons come and go every week. I'm very confused lol. This weekend was snowy and cold. Today is 65. It's crazy.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Since we can't or shouldn't plant out tomatoes and peppers until the middle of may here, I have until the end of the month to start those seeds. I ran out of starting medium and just bought more yesterday so sometime this coming week I'll start the cabbages and broccoli and probably some head lettuce and I'm thinking of starting some spinach too this year.
I'm more working on pruning all the berry bushes and the fruit trees right now. It's that time around here lol.
I just bought some high bush blueberries today and will get them in the ground probably next month(?) I want to transplant the smaller bushes I have planted in the yard into big pots for on the deck.
I also have to get started on the beds to get them ready and to get one ready for the peas and radishes and leaf lettuces.
Gonna be lots to do soon. The frenzy of spring is coming fast lol


I really need to make an effort to find some cranberry bushes and plant them. I've seen in some catalogs that they aren't allowed to be shipped to WV for some unknown reason. Maybe I can get someone to let me use their address in MD for shipping lol


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Genevieve, which kind of cranberry are you looking to buy? Cold Stream Farm has the Highbush Cranberry, with no shipping restrictions, and Miller Nurseries has the Highbush and American Cranberries, with no shipping restrictions to WV (can't ship one of them to CA, though). Stark Brothers has the American Cranberry, but I can't tell if they have a restriction to your area (there are none to mine).

If we lived closer, I'd be glad to let you use my address.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

We put round one of seeds in the bathtub to star on Friday. Round two just went in today. I'm using small seed starting trays, despite the likely need to repot many things in a month or so, because of limited space. By the time the 'maters and peppers need transplanting, the earlier-spring things (kale, cabbage, chard) will be in the cold frame and the herbs can be moved into pots elsewhere... That will free up more space. More at least 50 more seeds will go in by this Friday.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

My pepers and celery are up, and I planted tomatoes and transplanted basil yeasterday. They will be set out under row covers sometime during May depending on the weather. They grow slower up here at this time of the year, even with grow lights.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We got bout 5 inchs snow last night an there talkin upta another 10 inchs tanight. Then near the weekend ..........................RAIN! May be when we can generally get some stuff in the garden. Sometimes gotta cover em up, sometimes we don't. Ifin it takes a bit longer, I'll just put em in bigger containers. 

Ifin we don't start em out indoors, we'd never get much cause our season can be short from time ta time.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> Genevieve, which kind of cranberry are you looking to buy? Cold Stream Farm has the Highbush Cranberry, with no shipping restrictions, and Miller Nurseries has the Highbush and American Cranberries, with no shipping restrictions to WV (can't ship one of them to CA, though). Stark Brothers has the American Cranberry, but I can't tell if they have a restriction to your area (there are none to mine).
> 
> If we lived closer, I'd be glad to let you use my address.


lol thanks GG! I never heard of one of those places. I'll have to check the other one's catalogs. I don't get those two. I'm leaning towards the highbush. Although I imagine I'd have to check prices before I really decided. I love cranberries for all kinds of things and I want to get some bushes settled before the economy gets any worse.

We're in the bullseyes of this latest snow. We're looking at anywhere from 10-14 inches lol But by the weekend we'll be in the 50's. *shrugs* thats the weather around here lol


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

We just started alot of seeds yesterday. onoins, brusell sprouts, broccoli, cabbage. This is the first year we are doing heirloom from seeds and Im pretty excited about it. we are sooo ready to start our tomatoes, peppers and eggplant but its still a bit early here. We just got lucky and bought some more ground next to the house, Just got the dozer work done removing trees and are going to have more garden space than ever. Come on spring!


----------

